# 10 blasts from 10 eggs but bfn why?



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi,

Going for follow up consultation today after failed cycle. Stim part of cycle seemed to go great with 12 eggs collected , 10 fertilised and all making it to blast. Unfortunately I knew the day after transfer that it hadn't worked and started period on 8 days after transfer . Any ideas on questions to ask consultant. I suspect he will say better luck next time!!!! I am worried because in each cycle I seem to get period pains straight from ovulation and have never had to do pregnancy test  in the last two years. Anybody else in same position. I just don't want to have to go thru transfer after transfer without knowing the problem. Of course I am probably over analysing every twinge cause that's what I do!!! 

Any advice welcome


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Thought I would reply to myself in case anybody is interested as consultant didn't react the way I expected and offered experimental treatment for early cramping in the form of Iv atosiban currently given to stop contractions in early labour. Anyway due to start fet after af shows up. So watch this space!!!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Boggler, 

I read your post yesterday but didn't have time to reply- my story has a happy ending but was a tough journey...

I had 6 good blasts and didn't get pregnant 3 times, (One fresh 2 x FET) but after 2nd FET  I had immune testing and had slightly raised NK cells and took steroids last FET and now have my amazing 8 month old son- 

I was on gestone for the FET's and never bled early- so that might be worth asking about- but the thing your consultant mentioned sounds really promising- so fingers crossed!

However good the embryo looks there is still an element of chance- so you may have no probs at all it might not have been the right one...

Good luck for your FET

Livity K


----------



## lola33 (May 17, 2011)

Boggler- sorry about your BFN  but well done on all eggs making it to blasts, that's amazing! I also had a failed cycle with 2 blasts transferred, felt very disappointed,  everybody says that the odds are so much higher with blasts, but of course it is never any guaranties. I would do the same as livity recommended and look at gestone. I didn't bleed, but had brown spotting, which is suppose be ok as long as not red, but I'm still concerned about my progesterone levels. I will be checking my progesterone levels after ET on my next cycle in November and if they are on the low side, will switch to Gestone

Xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Boggler
sorry to hear about your BFN
Just to repeat what the others have mentioned I would recommend Gestone. I had 2 x IVF cycles where I bled only a week after ET, a friend then told me about Gestone & that's what I asked for for the 3rd cycle (which resulted in DS), I then used it for another cycle of FET & got BFP again but they advised me to try changing to cyclogest after I got my bfp, which I did but unfortunately had a M/C which I believe was because the cyclogest wasn't giving me the progesterone I needed. The next FET the embies were of poor quality so I got a BFN but the cycle i've just done I am using Gestone & have got a bfp - needless to say I will be using it for the full 12wks. I know everyone is different but just thought I'd put in my two pennies worth as I believe if I hadn't pushed for Gestone I wouldn't have DS.

anyway - it sounds like you've got a good consultant and good embies and your problem may be the on the 2ww so fingers crossed this is sorted for your next cycle & you get your bfp    

Wombly x


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi guys

Thanks for your replies .congrats wombly and livity k hopefully myself and lola33 will have similar success stories to tell in december !! Lola33 looks like we will be cycle buddies - all going well I will be due for et in November . I have an extremely stressful job but have told work now (not last time) and they are giving me two weeks paid around the time. No more sneaking around. Anyway consultant going with an aggressive mix for fet , Iv atosiban , Im progesterone ( guessing this is gestone?), antibiotics and also getting chicago bloods done. Fingers crossed it works. 

Thanks all 
Boggler


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Sounds like you are in good hands- 
Part of me wishes I had gone for all the tests earlier- although If I'd done that I might not have my son and I can't imagine that- he would have stayed in the freezer if one of the other blasts had worked! 

Good luck for november

Livity


----------

